# Pregnant guppie or not???? Help!



## ivanjay2 (Jun 5, 2016)

Idk if my guppy is pregnant or not I think he's a boy but maybe he's really fat idk can I have some help please









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## ivanjay2 (Jun 5, 2016)

*More pictures*



ivanjay2 said:


> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk












Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## ivanjay2 (Jun 5, 2016)

Someone tell me this please lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

The difference between male and female guppies is located under their bellies. Males have a pointy needle like anal fin while females have triangular like anal fins. Body wise: females have bigger and more round bodies while males have smaller thin bodies.

Though males can be bloated due to over feeding, but it should look different to a pregnant female. Second picture is most probably a female. Third picture looks like a female facing a male (can't tell what the third fish is)


----------

